# Online Cervelos



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone know which online store would have better prices for Cervelos? Paying retail in Singapore is just wayyy too expensive. Interested in the R3.

I've checked out the UK sites but the Big boys like PBK, Wiggle, CRC dont stock Cervelos.

Cheers!


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Cervelos are no longer available for online ordering as of 2011. So, get it while you can.

www.totalcycling.com might be a good bet.


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

try www.bullbike.net cuz i bought my s1 from therer from singapore btw 

cheers


----------

